# daktarin and lansinoh



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi I've been prescribed Daktarin for thrush which I'm applying every four hours after expressing. Can I also apply lansinoh eother at the same time or in between?  Also have been freezing breast milk should this now be thrown away? Baby on lactose free formula exclusively at the moment. RL


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Richmondlass  

I'd apply the lansinoh in between using the daktarin if you can just to ensure the daktarin is getting plenty contact with the skin on application. You can use these products and still bf baby so no reason to throw out any expressed milk just because you are using these. Can't remember the advice now on how long to store expressed milk (sorry) but you can read about it on the breast feeding support threads on the parenting boards (I'll have a look if I get a moment and come back and post the link/details)

Hope the thrush clears soon   
Maz x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks mazv  
should i not throw it away because of the thrush?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh yes good point    sorry wasn't engaging brain and was only thinking on the drug issue   oops! Not sure if freezing would affect/kill the infection or not but probably best to discard.

Maz x


----------

